# Wedge



## centaur

I am having difficulty with my game 30 yards or less around the green. I have a PW, which I am not comfortable with that close to the green and a 60deg wedge which is hit or miss with me, mostly miss. With my 60, I have a hard time controlling the distance. I either hit to to short leaving a long put or hit it too hard and still leave a long put or am off the green. It seems as though with my 60, I have to be almost perfect to get it somewhat close to the pin.

So, do you guys think a 52 or 54 degree wedge would work better or would be easier to control? What are you guys thoughts on wedges 30-40 yds off the green? What is your preference at these distances?


----------



## ActionJackson

Depends on the lie you are usually hitting from (fairway/rough/bunker), and what bounce do you have in the 60*?


----------



## centaur

ActionJackson said:


> Depends on the lie you are usually hitting from (fairway/rough/bunker), and what bounce do you have in the 60*?


I have no idea what type of bounce I have. I have a Callaway X-Tour 60* wedge if that helps any.


----------



## 373

I would definitely find something in the 54 to 56 degree range.

One thing though. What do you use for a sand wedge? Most wedges with 54-56 degrees will be intended primarily for sand use and thus, will have some bounce built into the bottom. If you don't figure to use it from the sand because you are happy with what you currently use, look for something with about 10 degrees of bounce. I would guess that's about as little as you might find.

On the other hand, if your ground is soft and sandy like we have here in Miami, a normal sand wedge might pull double duty because the ground doesn't affect the club as much. In other words, it absorbs the bounce instead of deflecting it.


----------



## centaur

I must admit Dennis, I was not familiar with the term "bounce" as for as golf goes, so I looked it on About.com and it had a short article that basically described what bounce was, but I would like to read more on it. Do you know where I could find more information on this subject? Something a litte more in depth? I would like to do a little research to see what would best suit me if I decide to purchase another wedge.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ActionJackson

http://www.golfbidder.co.uk/Golf_Club_Bounce_angle.htm


----------



## chiefmasterjedi

Or try this link http://www.golfforum.com/golf-tips/3381-bounce.html which i wrote a few weeks ago and is in the tips forum.


----------



## 300Yards

Have you tried a 56* wedge? It's a do it all wedge, and will doa bit of everything. I love it in the 30 yard range.. I think the bounce in mine is like 8*..


----------



## Topflite_d2

Yeah 56° would be a good wedge ° for that distance. My instructor told me to leave the 60° right out. He also told me to open my stance as I get closer to the green, which will reduce fat and bladed shots.


----------



## centaur

I have heard that before Topflite_d2 to leave the 60* wedge out. Can you elaborate on the reason your instructor told you this?

I have a Callaway X-Tour 60* wedge with 11* bounce. I am not sure what wedge I should be looking at, a 54* or 56* and also the degree of bounce I should be using. As I had said earlier, I have a bit of difficulty using my PW within 40 yards or so from the green and with my 60*, it seems that I have to be pretty accurate with my touch to get it to a decent putting distance without lob it up really high and coming up short or just going over the green all together.

So I guess I will need to head over to Golfsmith to try these out. The only thing is that I am not sure that trying out a wedge on the artificial turf at Golfsmith really gives me a true sense of the club. What do you guys think? What are your suggestions? Thanks for the input.


----------



## 373

That's hard to answer, but I'll use myself as an example. 

My most lofted club is a 54 degree sand wedge. The club happens to be a 2002 Callaway Big Bertha with a steel shaft. From 100 yards in, I seem to be able to judge how big a swing to use and usually come up with pretty good results. I also use it more effectively out of sand than any wedge I've ever had. The flange on it is so rounded, there's no way I could measure it to say it has a certain degree of bounce on it. Somehow, it works from the fairway, the rough, hard pan or sand. I open the face for cut shots or flop shots and I use it from the fringe for downhill bump and run shots. I'm not saying that would work for everyone, but for me, with my swing, on the courses I play and the type of grass and ground here in South Florida, it works.

With more lofted wedges, I feel like I'm scared to hit the ball as hard as it requires to get the ball where I want it and that leads to chickening out during the downswing and making all sorts of sports highlights for the 11 'clock news.

I won't lie... I could have practiced with the lofted wedges more, but with results I was so satisfied with from the 54 degree wedge, why bother? I decided I was better off having another hybrid in my bag and I still think it's been a bigger benefit to my game than a variety of wedges would have been.

So, having said all that, consider... Why not ask some friends to borrow their wedges for an hour or two and hit them on the range. See how well you land on a target spot and decide if a certain loft feels best to you for the effort you think should go intot he swing to move it a specific distance? Just clean their club before you give it back to them!


----------



## 300Yards

It sounds like you are having truble with all your wedges, as you said it's tough to sue your PW from that distance. These 30-40 shots are about feel, and control. WHat chipping technique do you use?


----------



## centaur

300Yards said:


> It sounds like you are having truble with all your wedges, as you said it's tough to sue your PW from that distance. These 30-40 shots are about feel, and control. WHat chipping technique do you use?


Well given I haven't used my PW for a very long to chip with, it's tough to say what technique I have. I have been using my 60*. But the few times I have used my PW, I normally open up the face to get loft along with a 1/4 to 1/2 backswing depending on the distance. I tend to blade it and the reason I don't use it. Of course, I suppose, if I practiced this shot more, I could get better. I tend to hit better shots with my 60* when I have missed the green to the left or right and in the longer grass where it is sitting up a little, but in the shorter stuff, I am not that great.


----------



## Topflite_d2

Well the only thing he said is that I should leave it out because the 60° and the driver are the two toughest clubs in the bag to hit. I think the 56° but I've never tried the 54° I guess you'll have to wait and see what the more experienced guys say.


----------



## chiefmasterjedi

I'm no pro or "experienced player" but I have 4 wedges 52,56,58,60 (see sig below). The 60 stays at home now. The 58° I use for 50-80 yard full to 3/4 swing approaches where I need to control the ball, like a drop and stop, I also use it around the green if I don't have much green to work with between me and the pin. The 56° has a higher degree of bounce and it's only role is for bunker shots or heavy lies in the rough. My favorite has to be the 52°, I use it for most pitches between 10-50 yards and full swing controlled shots from 80-110 yards. I do practice with my wedges a lot, more so than any other clubs and as mentioned above, you need to rely on feel when your under 50 yards to the hole.

For me, I like to use a 58° or 60° wedge rather than opening the face of a 52° or 54°, which in turn raises the leading edge for a higher risk of blading the ball over the green. I also use my PW, 9, 8, and 7 irons on very short "bump and run" approaches, I treat them like a putter to judge the distance. All you need is just enough loft to carry the fringe.

Chief.


----------



## 300Yards

Blading it huh? Are you trying to transfer your weight while your chipping?

I want to also add, that while the 60* is tough to learn, is well worth doing so. Now, while I must admit that I don't use it as often as other wedges, there are times, such as on a slope-away green or over a tall hill, that a 60* is almost required in order to make the shot. 

In all honesty though, chances are where you play at, that using a PW-58* wil be fine. You can always open the blade a bit it you need to.


----------



## Sandwedge

*interesting .. for 300 yards or any other members!*



300Yards said:


> Blading it huh? Are you trying to transfer your weight while your chipping?
> 
> I want to also add, that while the 60* is tough to learn, is well worth doing so. Now, while I must admit that I don't use it as often as other wedges, there are times, such as on a slope-away green or over a tall hill, that a 60* is almost required in order to make the shot.
> 
> In all honesty though, chances are where you play at, that using a PW-58* wil be fine. You can always open the blade a bit it you need to.


 hey 300 I would like to solicite your advice on this:
all last season I ONLY used a 56 wedge with 13(high) bounce. I hit it at the range like a maniac - 10 yards 20 yards - 30 yards and on up thru 100 - and wedge play was awesome all year and i managed to break 90 which was my big goal. I want to add a wedge and I am wondering what to do - should I get a 58 or is that TOO close the 56 - and therefore I should put a 60 in my bag? or maybe swap out the 56 for a 54 and a 58 ?? not sure how much distance number wise my wedges need to be apart from each other?? is there a steadfast rule to this?? I have r-7 irons and I hate taylormade's A (approach) wedge - it's a 50 degree broomstick in terms of working the ball- and since my PW is 45 - I was thinking I could add a 51 or 52 gap wedge to replace my stupid approach wedge and then get a 58 or 60? - ?? hmmm a little lost here in this sea of degree and bounce options - but i feel like my 56 mizuno forged high bounce wedge is great - especially out of the sand but maybe it's time for something with low bounce for more fairway play?? what your thoughts on my wedge dilema?? or anybody else's thoughts for that matter
** I should also add here - that I used to have a nasty slice- i rebuilt my driver swing from the ground up and now I have a straight and even right to left ball flight from the tee box now and I am hitting fairways right left - which is why I am thinking I should add something other then my high bounce 56 which was perfect for my slice game - aka - every shot is out of the rough.


----------



## white_tiger_137

Personally I love my 60*. And I have an elaborate theory on why I do.

With more loft, each inch of backswing contributes less distance. (Obviously) So......it makes sense that this leaves you with more room for error. If you take the club back half a foot too far with a pitching wedge, you could end up several feet past the hole. Half a foot off with the lob wedge, not as big of a deal.

Of course it's all a matter of getting comfortable with it. If you can't make a confident swing of course you won't get results.

My suggestion: Mess around with the wedges you have now. Take 1 wedge and a bucket of balls and play around for an afternoon. If you still don't like it/can't make it work for you, talk to somebody who knows how to fit you with a new one. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised though.


----------



## ess32

Read Dave Pelz's "Short Game Bible". It will point you in the right direction to putting it in snug.

I also think the grip has a lot to do with it as well. I have standard size, soft Winn wrap grip on one of my volkeys. I have considered putting this on all my clubs just because it is so comfortable I feel like I can make the ball do anything.


----------



## broken tee

Topflite: on Pag 1 you mention widen the stance, now correct me here, I thought on a short chip its still shoulder width and coming off the back foot. Sandwedge brings up something I've considered. I have all ways used a Pw or Sw 100 yards in and 7,8 or 9 for the bump and run and I've been looking at adding wedges.
Where does the novice begin to add weapons to his bag.
Bob


----------



## 300Yards

Sandwedge: sorry I took so long to respond, I'veb een busy as heck lately..

Anyway, if you have a 56, and a 60, then I don't think you should get a 58, as the 56 can do the same thing by opening the blade a tab. I tihnk your right it gettign a better approach wedge- a 52- 54* wedge should suit you fine if you want to hit lower fairway shots. As far as bounce goes, that really depends on what you want the ball to do when it hits the green.


----------

